# Bomb A BOTL



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

This will work similar to Hardcz friendship bomb (except i'm not gonna insult your intelligence, jk Dan). Sign your name on the list by Wed this week. Thursday I will put everyone's name in a randomizer and send out the assignments in a PM. You shouldn't know who's bombing you until your mailbox is in pieces. The rules are simple 5-8 cigars not worth more than $75, all bombs will be mailed out on Monday 20 Aug and post a DC.

1.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll play.

1. BaconStrips


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

sigh....gonna be out of town all week.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Like anybody's gonna actually follow the rules.... but sign me up, we'll see what happens


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> Like anybody's gonna actually follow the rules.... but sign me up, we'll see what happens


Oh yea! Save me some shipping costs and let me go take a dump on BirdieMac's mailbox in person! LOL


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

lol, i think shipping would be cheaper than the gas to get across town.....


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

Count me in please!


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> lol, i think shipping would be cheaper than the gas to get across town.....


If I walked into the post office to have them deliver a package to a house that is about 10 miles away, they would look at me like I'm an idiot. Plus It would make it funnier to drop them at your house...meatcake style. Lol


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Before this gets out of hand, copy and paste the list below and add your name to it.

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Before this gets out of hand, copy and paste the list below and add your name to it.
> 
> 1. BaconStrips
> 2. BirdieMac
> 3. Tampatoker


Thanks Kev, it will make it easier for me.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

It's been a while since a ***** bomb went out...

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

hmm, I actually don't even know where to buy a BOTL from, so maybe i shouldn't have signed up for this thing...the one i smoked was bombed to me by nikonnut....hahah


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> hmm, I actually don't even know where to buy a BOTL from, so maybe i shouldn't have signed up for this thing...the one i smoked was bombed to me by nikonnut....hahah


nikonnut huh? Haven't heard from him in a while, wonder whats he's up to. Any who, I hope people don't think the need the BOTL stick to sign up lol.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll play!

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I will play your game. Been playing a lot of games lately...why not one more. 

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

oh you noobs are so cute


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hardcz said:


> oh you noobs are so cute


Pfft ... Cute nothing. We are freaking beautiful you mofo!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

hardcz said:


> oh you noobs are so cute


We are a bunch of dudes Dan....


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

meatcake said:


> Pfft ... Cute nothing. We are freaking beautiful you mofo!





Mr.Cam said:


> We are a bunch of dudes Dan....


Well get your story straight... either you're beautiful fairy princesses, or a bunch of dudes. Either way, it's entertaining watching you guys play "grown up"


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku

This is such a bad idea...


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope you guys got some storage space....


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

alright im game. after playing with the pros for a while, some little league action will be a nice relaxing break

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku
8. dHughes12


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Dhughes12 said:


> alright im game. after playing with the pros for a while, some little league action will be a nice relaxing break
> 
> 1. BaconStrips
> 2. BirdieMac
> ...


Alright, whoever pulls Dale need to light him up now


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

maybe meathead..i mean meatcake will git him lol.....wombutt's rule! lol 

sorry had to brandon


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> This is such a bad idea...


Yea...for you. LOL


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Yea...for you. LOL


That's the spirit Kev. You should be in the bombing mood after the destruction from yesterday.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> That's the spirit Kev. You should be in the bombing mood after the destruction from yesterday.


I haven't quit...that's why I got all those from yesterday.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Wut


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on people sign up!

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku
8. dHughes12


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Come on people sign up!
> 
> 1. BaconStrips
> 2. BirdieMac
> ...


Last day to sign up if you want in


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if everyone has a little ninja fatigue.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

meatcake said:


> I'm wondering if everyone has a little ninja fatigue.


They might, I wish I got in on that.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Alright! My ears are burning! I'm in. 

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Whose my target!??! I'm ready to go!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Assignments have been sent...IF for some reason you did not get yours let me know.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01
9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25 

^one for my target... and an extra one that was randomly selected...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
> 
> ^one for my target... and an extra one that was randomly selected...


Way to start things off Koach!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> The rules are simple...all bombs will be mailed out on Monday 20 Aug and post a DC.


Leave it up to a wambat to f*** it up straight out of the gate......lol


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> Leave it up to a wambat to f*** it up straight out of the gate......lol


Did I ship ****er? Shithead pink panther doesn't know how to use the internet. All these old ****s on here are annoying


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

hmmmmm, someones bout to be destroyed and they have no idea. another reason to cherish every moment, you never know when a big ass bomb is gonna show up and end it all.

locked.....and loaded


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Got mine all packaged up and waiting on the launch code!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

look out, white owls and swishers are flying all over the USA.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Got mine all packaged up and waiting on the launch code!


The launch code is monday...or Saturday whichever you prefer since three people have asked to launch early due to having cases of the mondays


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

Got mine out this morning since I won't be able to make it to the P.O. on Monday. I hit my BOTL's wish list hard! This is gonna be fun!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

No P.O. for me on Monday either so....

0311 2550 0000 1231 6646


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I did a drive by bombing today. Muahahahahahahaha


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> I did a drive by bombing today. Muahahahahahahaha


Here's the link to my BOTL destruction, shipped and landed in the same day. LOL

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315037-drive-takes-out-whole-family.html


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> Here's the link to my BOTL destruction, shipped and landed in the same day. LOL
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/315037-drive-takes-out-whole-family.html


Awesome!! love it. Makes me wanna hit Hachigo again...or find out who else lives in the area...hmm.....


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hee hee hee..not me not me not me!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah bacon took me out pretty good.....of course you know this means I'm gonna have to take it out on my target!!!!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice hit Kevo. Can't wait until the rest of these drop


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wtf are u guys scheming?!?!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> Nice hit Kevo. Can't wait until the rest of these drop


Noobs like me feel so out of place... Why to go bacon face... Making us Noobs look bad.. I look at my targets wish list and favorite brands... And i go oh shit. I can't just send him devils weed and Ron Mexico's... I'm in trouble... I just dropped my 2 off at the post office...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine will be leaving in the morning but here is the DC 9405 5036 9930 0110 8972 78


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

Some of these could be landing today...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

TampaToker said:


> Some of these could be landing today...


Not mine. It was out for delivery and 5 mins later the sorting was complete, again... WTH?!?


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73.....so if it's a bomb in a tube does that make it a boob?????? I love sending bombs, thanks for the excuse Brent


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73.....so if it's a bomb in a tube does that make it a boob?????? I love sending bombs, thanks for the excuse Brent


No problem, make em count!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Not mine. It was out for delivery and 5 mins later the sorting was complete, again... WTH?!?


Or maybe it just took 'em 8 hours-ish to decide it got delivered. :lol:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a few
9505500018802233000201
9505500018802233000218


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got Nikonnuts bomb in the mail. The boy hits freaking hard! 
He hit some favs for sure: 
1. S&B WMD (woot!)
2. JDN Antano 1970 - great tobacco bomb
3. Padron 1964 (woot wish lister)
4. Liga #9 (fav!)
5. Liga FFP (double fav)
6. LFD Airbender (wish list)









Thanks brother, great hit! I am still knocking the dust off my cloths from the explosion


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

TampaToker said:


> Some of these could be landing today...


Got your box today Tampatoker...Damn MAN, very nice selection you sent me. Thank you so much. I'm not at home tonight so I'll post up pics later. Thanks for blowing my Fu#king arm off!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice hit Nikon, jealous of that 1964. 

Kev, your wife is a photographer. Tell her to take some pictures, email them to you and post them up.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

haha, serves ya right Kevin.....damn Meatcake you got f'd up...good job Christopher


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Apparently someone in Tampa shares the same tastes in cigars as i do, asn he decided to try and take me out. Well, Tampatoker did a damn good job blowing off my arm as i pulled the contents out of the small flat rate to examine them. Who knew such a small package could pack such a punch. A Very nice bomb Chris, all these sticks are mighty fine.

Damage:
- Liga Privada No9 Robusto
- Liga Undercrown Corona Viva (love this stick)
- MUWAT 5x60
- Tatuaje Little Monster Frankie Jr. (Havent had this one so im exicted to have it in my collection now)
- Oliva G 
- Perdomo Lot 23 (Ive always had my eye on these but never pulled the trigger, glad to have one now

View attachment 70524


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> haha, serves ya right Kevin.....damn Meatcake you got f'd up...good job Christopher


Yes, yes I did, I wonder if Nikonnut has heard of that Klingon proverb..you know the one about revenge...being best served cold...yeah. That dog don't hunt in these parts...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Yes, yes I did, I wonder if Nikonnut has heard of that Klingon proverb..you know the one about revenge...being best served cold...yeah. That dog don't hunt in these parts...


Klingon? I'm more of a Dr.Who guy. Now what did the daleks say about revenge? Oh yeah..."EXTERMINATE!!!" :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice Hit Tampa, great selection. 

Everyone loves hitting Chris back, I may just bomb him for no reason.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

I am liking the carnage going around

Speaking of which, mine shows delivered yesterday. Hmmmm


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

m00chness said:


> I am liking the carnage going around
> 
> Speaking of which, mine shows delivered yesterday. Hmmmm


I didn't eat any delicious pastry yesterday...so I don't know what got delivered lol


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness 
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT 

Update list? who hasn't sent yet?


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

Good to see you got my package Bacon. Enjoy!

I got Kevin's (Koach Kuku) package today. Nice selection of sticks here. They are all new to me except for the PDR and the H. Upmann. Thanks Kevin! Looking forward to trying all of these.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

So Meatcake got me in this little project.... Holy cow!
Total devastation! My hole neighborhood is in ruins!
Guess I should have accounted for puff math!
Meatcake you really went above and beyond here... words can't thank you enough!

View attachment 70554


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> So Meatcake got me in this little project.... Holy cow!
> Total devastation! My hole neighborhood is in ruins!
> Guess I should have accounted for puff math!
> Meatcake you really went above and beyond here... words can't thank you enough!
> ...


WHOA Meat...that is quite the bomb. Way to go.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett - 9405 5036 9930 0110 8972 78 
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett - 9405 5036 9930 0110 8972 78 
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12
9. nikonNUT-0311 2550 0000 1231 6646


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett - 9405 5036 9930 0110 8972 78 
6. Meatcake
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12 - 9405 5036 9930 0114 7335 10. Sorry I fell behind. Went airborne this evening
9. nikonNUT-0311 2550 0000 1231 6646


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh and I got blindsided by mooch today with some awesome looking smokes. Almost all new to me! Thanks brother. Easily worth fixing all the destruction you caused. Those 2 la Gloria's look fantastic. And is that CAO a true barber pole? Very cool looking


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Dhughes12 said:


> Oh and I got blindsided by mooch today with some awesome looking smokes. Almost all new to me! Thanks brother. Easily worth fixing all the destruction you caused. Those 2 la Gloria's look fantastic. And is that CAO a true barber pole? Very cool looking


Of course you got the traditional M00ch D*ck


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

1. BaconStrips
2. BirdieMac 9405 5036 9930 0112 3543 73
3. Tampatoker
4. M00chness - 0311 2550 0003 5008 1824
5. GIBrett - 9405 5036 9930 0110 8972 78 
6. Meatcake 9505500018802233000201 (already delivered)
7. Koach Kuku sent -9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 01 & 9405 5036 9930 0108 5639 25
8. dHughes12 - 9405 5036 9930 0114 7335 10. Sorry I fell behind. Went airborne this evening
9. nikonNUT-0311 2550 0000 1231 6646


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

I received my bomb from cam the man himself... Thank you brother! 
View attachment 70569


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry Koach, that wasn't me who bombed you...someone must have bombed in my name. check the DC's and see which one landed at your door step. Glad you liked the selection though, that VSG is one fine smoke.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> Sorry Koach, that wasn't me who bombed you...someone must have bombed in my name. check the DC's and see which one landed at your door step. Glad you liked the selection though, that VSG is one fine smoke.


Brent from New jersey... Hmm idk who it is..


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Dhughes12 said:


> Oh and I got blindsided by mooch today with some awesome looking smokes. Almost all new to me! Thanks brother. Easily worth fixing all the destruction you caused. Those 2 la Gloria's look fantastic. And is that CAO a true barber pole? Very cool looking


Glad it got there safe. Yes, the CAO America is the name of that cigar.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Brent from New jersey... Hmm idk who it is..


I think thats Hachingo, I'm Brent from ND, and Moose is Brent from Michigan


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

So I was Brady's target and he did not disappoint










Not only are there some desirable sticks in there, but I was bombed a CHIEF! 18x66!. There was a note about smoking it and posting pictures, or forwarding it onto some other lucky soul. Well, challenge accepted Brady! Next weekend I plan on giving it a go. Awesome creativity, and some sweet sticks to boot!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

m00chness said:


> So I was Brady's target and he did not disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to be in Vherf when you light that thing up


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Koach,
Hachigo is Brent from Texas. The mystery continues


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Son of a biscuit... I'll have to look thru the trash tonight...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

It was from me Koach. Glad you liked the selection!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> It was from me Koach. Glad you liked the selection!


I did can u fill me in on what they are? Thank you Brett! F me... I can't read


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

First I appoligize for being so late with posting this, I received this destruction from Dika himself Wednesday night. Ive been stupid busy latley and havent had time to jump on the computer to upload photos until now.

I was not expecting anything else from this BOTL bombing, but Koach KuKu decides one bomb isnt enough. I like your style koach and your cigar selection. However, You dont have the ability to see addresses...so i know Meatcake (your fearless Leader) helped you out. Well I appricate the smokes, but you two Wambam MFer's better duck. Keep your heads down, Im gonna hit you both sometime...you wont know when...but when it happens, there will be bacon everywhere.

Heres the damage:
View attachment 70611
View attachment 70612


Very nice smokes, brother, all of them look great.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is that a genesis project? Yum. Got hooked on them and can't find a single local B&M that carries them. 
Great hit meat cake!



GIBrett said:


> So Meatcake got me in this little project.... Holy cow!
> Total devastation! My hole neighborhood is in ruins!
> Guess I should have accounted for puff math!
> Meatcake you really went above and beyond here... words can't thank you enough!
> ...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dhughes12 said:


> Is that a genesis project? Yum.* Got hooked on them and can't find a single local B&M that carries them. *
> Great hit meat cake!


Dustin,
Aren't the Genesis a CI/Cigar.com exclusive?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Dustin,
> Aren't the Genesis a CI/Cigar.com exclusive?


Yes, they are a CI/Cigar.com/Cbid exclusive, and fairly priced. I would pick them up now while you can on the cheap. Although your better off getting them direct from CI as the cbid prices tend to go above what CI sells them for.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> I did can u fill me in on what they are? Thank you Brett! F me... I can't read


Sorry I've been out of town!

Nub - standard issue with 6 months rest
Ashton VSG - Great smoke with about 8 months rest. Gave you the little guy because you said you liked Nubs
Vigilante - Made by Rocky Patel on the cheaper side but I like the flavors
Don Lino Africa - Medium body with tons of flavor!
Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul - Full body great stick as well


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Dhughes12 said:


> Is that a genesis project? Yum. Got hooked on them and can't find a single local B&M that carries them.
> Great hit meat cake!


Honestly as of right now you can get them on CBid pretty regularly and they are usually going for a fair price too


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Sorry I've been out of town!
> 
> Nub - standard issue with 6 months rest
> Ashton VSG - Great smoke with about 8 months rest. Gave you the little guy because you said you liked Nubs
> ...


Lol I did? I've only had 1 nub and i like bigger cigars lol


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! Dustin blew up my mail box and beat me up bad in the process! Here's the agent of my demise...









He hit me with...
a Viaje C-4 (Wish Lister and proof he's trying to kill me! )
a J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No.1 (New to me :tu)
a AF Hemmingway Masterpiece (I had one of these long ago and loved it!)
a Liga Privada T52 Toro (WOOT! This is only the second T52 I've ever had! Super stoked to try this bad boy!)
a Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta No.11 (JdN is a new favorite and this stick looks fascinating and smells amazing!)
and a Partagas Churchill (Also a new one for me!)

Dustin,
Thank you so much brother! You have made my day, sir and your generosity has left me speechless! Thank you so much, brother! I'll definitely have to return the favor somehow


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Lol I did? I've only had 1 nub and i like bigger cigars lol


I could have sworn it was on your profile/wishlist.... I'm sorry if I screwed up. Regardless they are some decent sticks and I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> I could have sworn it was on your profile/wishlist.... I'm sorry if I screwed up. Regardless they are some decent sticks and I hope you enjoy them!


Lol bro either way its good. I appreciate it!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Wow! Dustin blew up my mail box and beat me up bad in the process! Here's the agent of my demise...


Glad you liked them. As many amazing bombs as I've seen go out with your name on them, I did my best to make it "Nikon worthy"

I smoked the twin of that t-52 about a week ago and it was AWESOME! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Dhughes12 said:


> Glad you liked them. As many amazing bombs as I've seen go out with your name on them, I did my best to make it "Nikon worthy"
> 
> I smoked the twin of that t-52 about a week ago and it was AWESOME! Hope you enjoy them!


Dustin,
I will enjoy every last one, I promise!


----------

